# Not new to site, But new car for me. 87 qsw quantum syncro wagon



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

Needs a little work, but I had to buy it. Last syncro I had was a 87 vanagon and that was 10yrs ago.
2.2 in line 5
5 speed
with the posi pull out

















































I have many plans for this one. We will see what happens. So far just a new sound system, got the speedo to work, and new tires. I also gave a good cleaning and wax job, looks much better now than in the pics


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

looks great! any rust issues? 

what size tire is on it?


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks. No rust really, just alittle bubble on the lift gate. 
Tires are 195/65 r14, fronts are all seasons and rears are studded snows


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

I just ripped off that little black trim line below the window on the gate on mine. I though the tailgate was too busy with all that letting and such going on. Looks pretty good without it.

You need the word "volkwagen" on your gate. Just pulled the word off my beater jetta, want it? 

have you done the heat gun trick on the fender plastic yet? Pretty awesomely gratifying


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

yeah looking for a the "volkswagen" logo to put back on it.
Heat gun trick?


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm loooking at replaceing the bumpers with something smaller, maybe mod. some mki or mkii bumpers to fit


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

I really like the look of this one. So clean, I would go with out the lower front bumper. I take mine offroad to much for that.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

gravityjunkie said:


> I really like the look of this one. So clean, I would go with out the lower front bumper. I take mine offroad to much for that.


That one looks pretty cool, they switched to the delorean lights up front I see. 

Heat gun trick, see how black his fender molding is? take a heat gun and run it over your fender molding until it turns black and glassy, then move down the whole car fender trim. Pretty gratifying free thing to dress up its appearance. I just did this on mine, it will look new. Not sure how long it lasts, but tons of people have done this on the forum with success, and seems to last longer than painting them


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

tinworm said:


> That one looks pretty cool, they switched to the delorean lights up front I see.
> 
> Heat gun trick, see how black his fender molding is? take a heat gun and run it over your fender molding until it turns black and glassy, then move down the whole car fender trim. Pretty gratifying free thing to dress up its appearance. I just did this on mine, it will look new. Not sure how long it lasts, but tons of people have done this on the forum with success, and seems to last longer than painting them


will try. thanks


----------

